# Watch that first step!



## RoughIdle (Nov 20, 2003)

Hi,

I'm new on this board. Thought I'd post a couple pics by way of introduction.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Let me the first to welcome you to the 'fest. Nice ZHP you got there:thumbup:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Let me be the second to welcome you!

I hope your username isn't a reflection of your car


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Um, I guess I'll be the third to welcome you!  

Nice color!


----------



## RoughIdle (Nov 20, 2003)

hockeynut said:


> Let me be the second to welcome you!
> 
> I hope your username isn't a reflection of your car


I can change it to MostlySmoothIdle.


----------

